# Stuffed Flounder



## Reality Czech (Jul 17, 2004)

Caught this guy in the surf yesterday.
Had it for lunch today.
It was scrumptious. 

Shrimp stuffed flounder:
Players in the ingredients list, onions, celery, garlic, and parsley sauteed in butter.
Diced shrimp, egg, mayo, lemon, Old Bay, black pepper and paprika.
Panko bread crumbs.

Flounder run can't come quick enough!


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

Reality Czech said:


> Caught this guy in the surf yesterday.
> Had it for lunch today.
> It was scrumptious.
> 
> ...


Looks great!!


----------

